# Canon



## montvm (Oct 8, 2007)

Anyone been up Cannon lately via Hi-Cannon trail.  Going Friday if the weather isn't too lousy.  Looking for trail reports.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## David Metsky (Oct 8, 2007)

During summer/fall you're not going to get much information from a trail conditions report.  There are no stream crossings and little variation in conditions until the snow flies.  Expect it to be covered with leaves.  What information are you looking for?

 -dave-


----------



## threecy (Oct 9, 2007)

montvm said:


> Anyone been up Cannon lately via Hi-Cannon trail.  Going Friday if the weather isn't too lousy.  Looking for trail reports.
> 
> Thanks
> Mike



I forget if it was Rocks on Top or Views from the Top, but there's a very recent trip report up for that trail.


----------



## montvm (Oct 9, 2007)

David Metsky said:


> During summer/fall you're not going to get much information from a trail conditions report.  There are no stream crossings and little variation in conditions until the snow flies.  Expect it to be covered with leaves.  What information are you looking for?
> -dave-




 I was just looking for general information, i saw a report on the VFTT site from April of this year saying the trail was a mess from spring storms and many many blowdowns ect.

Just wanted to see what i was in for thats all

Thanks


----------



## David Metsky (Oct 9, 2007)

It's one of the more popular trails in the Notch, all the blowdowns have been cleared.  There are several trip reports from the summer on Views From the Top, and little will have changed since then.

 -dave-


----------



## FridayHiker (Oct 9, 2007)

It should be fine; just be careful during the very early part of the Hi-Cannon trail; there is a very well-defined herd path early on that leads back up to the Lonesome Lake Trail.  It's easy to wind up on the herd path instead of the trail proper. 

Not that that's ever happened to me before or anything.


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 9, 2007)

Did Hi-Cannon to complete 48 X 2 in 2004.  It's frequently used so some erosion is due to use.  having done it once, next time (probably this winter) I'd look at going up to Lonesoem Lake & then taking Didge Cut-off to Hii-Cannon.


----------



## FridayHiker (Oct 9, 2007)

With the caveat that it can be a bit hard to find Dodge Cut-off on the LL end due to the preponderance of herd paths there, too.


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 11, 2007)

As FridayHiker says, it can be very hard to find the Dodge Cut-off by LL. It's there, it's just a very vague footbed near the big junction by the lake. If you're coming down that way it's no problem, just going up that can be tricky. And if you just want to take LL to Hi-Cannon, there's a nice big sign no worries.

Friday's weather forecast looks pretty nasty, you might want to take that into account.


----------

